# Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm finding it pretty much impossible to get a replacement windshield for my 91 and 92 cars with glued in windshields. Does ANYBODY know where to get them? I may be forced to do the replacement with the older glass and rubber gasket soon.
PLEASE?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (CajunSpike)*

The windshield is the same for 79-93 Rabbit/Cabriolet.
Part # 161 845 101
or 161 845 101A ---- Green stripe at the top.
According to a recent post, the glass in not in the US, and the guy bought the last one in Canada.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4354013
There should be some aftermarket glass available.
Mexico manufactured the Caribe (MK1 Golf/Rabbit) made till 1987, so you could source OEM DOT glass from Carlite.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (Eric D)*

I worked out a deal with Harmon Auto Glass. They will cut out the glued in glass and put in a rubber windshield glass. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (CajunSpike)*

Make sure they use pinch weld primer on any nicks in the paint.
If you don't treat the bare metal, you'll have rust like I have thanks to a local auto glass guy!!!!


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (Eric D)*

Brought car to glass shop yesterday. Was a horrible time.
The got the old glass out pretty easily.
I took some time to kill the rust in the glass area.
Then they ran me out to the waiting area.
Afterr 4 1/2 hours(they fixed 4 other cars while I waited) they called me back.
'The glass you told us to get doesn't fit'.
Since the glass was hard to find, I took the advice of another vortex posting and ordered the glass and rubber seal for a 85 car. The poster said he had done this to 3 cars, replacing glued in glass with rubber seal glass.
The glass shop couldn't make it work. 
Somehow magically I was told they -could- find the correct glued in glass and that it would take 7 to 14 days to get it here.
I said fine, I'll drive my windshieldless car home and wait.
'Oh I can't let you take that car out of here without a windshield, you'll have to get it towed home on a wrecker'
?????????????????????????????????????????????
The whole reason this deal happened was that they couldn't find the glass in the beginning which they could the second time. 
If they had found the right glass in the first place the whole scenario would not have happened this way. 
They offered to install back the old glass(for a fee) and let me go, but the old glass was too far gone at this point.
So now, I had to pay an additional 200 bucks for the correct glass and
another 100 bucks for the tow truck. 
Long story short, a flatbed took my car home. I'm waiting for the next attempt using correct glued in glass. But I'm gonna make them come to me for the next try. Not putting my car in thair hands again.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (CajunSpike)*

I've witnessed Goodyear force a lady to tow her car home.
She came in for an oil change, and Goodyear wanted to sell her tires saying they were bald.
The tires were near the tread wear marks but not not unsafe for our dry climate.
She was upset and called the police. I mentioned to her to leave the car till the shop closed and drive away after. 
That Goodyear shop had a bad rep for scaring customers into purchasing additional repairs.
I drove by the that shop last week and its shut down. I was looking for a shop to open with a partner, but they stripped everything. Its just an empty building with no lifts, lighting or compressor. Way too much for us to invest in.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (Eric D)*

Glass shop called. They received the supposedly correct glued in glass. Scheduled to have it installed monday. If this works out, I'm going to find the name of the company in Ohio that has this glass and let everybody know. 


_Modified by CajunSpike at 1:36 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Replacement windshield on 91 Etienne Cabby with glued in glass (CajunSpike)*

Yesterday afternoon the glass company came to my house and installed a new flawless glued in windshield into my 91 EA. This glass was from PPG and the glass company says PPG in Ohio has it as an instock item. So if you have a 90-93 Cabby, there IS hope of a new windshield. Total bill for glass and labor ran about $300, or would have been if not for the mix up. 


_Modified by CajunSpike at 1:00 PM 11-10-2009_


----------

